# PE Exam Study Group/ Partner



## yoni (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for a study partner/ study group to prepare for the October PE Civil Exam.

I am a structural engineer, doing mostly seismic work, recently I am doing also a little bit of civil.

I work in Pleasant Hill and live in Berkeley. Let me know if you want to get together and study for the exam (evenings or weekends). Thanks,

Jonathan

310.428.6943

[email protected]


----------

